# men, how much porn do you watch per session?



## fix this (Nov 14, 2012)

i'm just wondering how long an "average" session for an "average" guy is. is it common for guys to watch it for hours? is any amount individual and "normal" as long as it doesn't interfere with other activities?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

15 minutes for me roughly


----------



## BjornFree (Aug 16, 2012)

[url="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mMWNwHof0kc]All day and all of the night[/url]


----------



## pegasus_rv7 (Dec 23, 2012)

25/7


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

Usually half an hour ....... sometimes a little longer depending on how much i wanna torture myself


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

15-30. Depends on the mood I am in in the beginning, how much alcohol is involved, and finding the right picture.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

None for me, thanks! And whenever I have seen it, it just richly brings into play all of those mental "mind movies" of my STBXW boinking her OM while we were still living together under the same roof as husband and wife.


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

I would have to agree, about 15-30 mins depending on why/where I am watching it.


----------



## Open up now let it all go (Sep 20, 2012)

Not very long


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Not sure why I'm compelled to participate in this thread, but for me it varies...

I've been cutting it out mostly, but once in awhile will indulge myself without feeling too guilty. If it's a lazy day and my chores are caught up I can spend an hour just viewing and surfing, no mb, but that isn't very common for me anymore.

If the purpose is to just have something visual to get off to, usually 5-15 minutes is plenty, usually video but sometimes just pics. Sometimes I just take a quick search for a scenario I have in my head and only need a few seconds with an image to give myself a jumpstart, then shut it off and use my imagination.

Or sometimes I will start and after a couple clicks change my mind, and go do something else instead.


----------



## Married&Confused (Jan 19, 2011)

15-20 minutes 2-3x perweek


----------

